# ROHM XXX TABS??



## gmofkin (Sep 19, 2012)

Im putting together a cycle and come across these tabs has anyone had any experience with these? might give them a shot 

ROHM XXX TABS


10mg Dianabol

10mg Winstrol

10mg Anapalon

10mg Anabolic Booster


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes they are some good stuff.was on 4 a day the oxy dbol made me hold alot of water but strength went through the roof.


----------



## gmofkin (Sep 19, 2012)

do you think 2 a day will be enough? dont want to retain alot of water


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

gmofkin said:


> do you think 2 a day will be enough? dont want to retain alot of water


2 is the normal dose mate.i just don't like to be normal.lol


----------



## gmofkin (Sep 19, 2012)

haha i can see that by your pic lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

RS4 said:


> If you dont want to hold alot of diet why not have a clean diet and run 0.5mg adex every other day to keep bloat at bay and run them at 4 a day. *2x a day isnt much when you consider naps usually ccome in 50mg tabs and winny 25mg tabs.* Up to you tho


Thats totally irrelevant, he is taking a mixed compound, 2-3 per day is ample, thats stil 60-90mg of an AA product per day or 420-630mg of AAS per week.


----------



## gmofkin (Sep 19, 2012)

As mars said that will b alot of mg specialy as they are orals at tht dosw i worry about liver not only bloat


----------



## gmofkin (Sep 19, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> 2 is the normal dose mate.i just don't like to be normal.lol


What cycle did u run when you used these?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

RS4 said:


> I understand that its 60-90mg per day which is very little to what doctors have prescribed to aids patients for much longer than what the OP is going to run for his cycle i suspect. I just thought for a cycle 3 per day split into 3 doses would be a nice cycle. Each to their own tho.


Yes that's true but the doc's were giving them only Oxy.not oxy,dbol,winni and test booster.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

gmofkin said:


> What cycle did u run when you used these?


Ran with test,tren,bold also ghrp2,cjc1295


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

RS4 said:


> *I understand that its 60-90mg per day which is very little to what doctors have prescribed to aids patients for much longer than what the OP is going to run for his cycle i suspect*. I just thought for a cycle 3 per day split into 3 doses would be a nice cycle. Each to their own tho.


Iv'e read all the studies and giving terminally ill patients oxymetholone for 36wks+ in a trial to ascertain body weight increase VS hepatotoxicity to establish a disease/causative factor in patients that are going to die of their condition long before any terminal hepatotoxic causes would ever become prevalent is also irrelevant.


----------



## gmofkin (Sep 19, 2012)

Mars said:


> Iv'e read all the studies and giving terminally ill patients oxymetholone for 36wks+ in a trial to ascertain body weight increase VS hepatotoxicity to establish a disease/causative factor in patients that are going to die of their condition long before any terminal hepatotoxic causes would ever become prevalent is also irrelevant.


In english please lol


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

gmofkin said:


> In english please lol


Meaning those studies are irrelevant.


----------



## Andy87 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi I'm going to be trying out 'one rip' 4ml a week can any one give me some advise and is it any good ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Andy87 said:


> Hi I'm going to be trying out 'one rip' 4ml a week can any one give me some advise and is it any good ?


LOL - So this thread is about triple x and then ask about 1 rip


----------



## Andy87 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know how to work this lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Andy87 said:


> I don't know how to work this lol


It's quite simple, go on the steroid and testosterone information page, there is a search box in the top right corner, if you cant find what you want there then a bit further down in the left corner there is a post new thread box coloured green, simple.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

gmofkin said:


> Im putting together a cycle and come across these tabs has anyone had any experience with these? might give them a shot
> 
> ROHM XXX TABS
> 
> ...


thought it was;

20mg Dianabol,

20mg Winstrol,

20mg Anapalon, 2

20mg Anabolic Booster

60 x 80mg tabs?


----------



## gmofkin (Sep 19, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> thought it was;
> 
> 20mg Dianabol,
> 
> ...


They must be from a new batch come in tubs of 120 tabs defo 40mg per tab


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

gmofkin said:


> They must be from a new batch come in tubs of 120 tabs defo 40mg per tab


Yeah, i just checked and they're defo 120 x 40mg.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

cool.

thought i got it wrong as soon as i posted lol


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> thought it was;
> 
> 20mg Dianabol,
> 
> ...


They changed from caps to to tabs and the dose changed with it mate.


----------

